# WHo have the best prices for transfers



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

I know transfer express have ideal book full of custom layouts, but do another heat transfer company have the same. I know transfer express and pro world are expensive, but who afforable prices and good quality transfers? I just want used two colors


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you have your own artwork, F&M Expressions has a very good deal on their 15 cents transfers...But having used their transfers and Transfer Express's transfers, IMO Transfer Express ones are way better....Another option is Silver Mountain Graphics....


----------



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree you about transfer express. but them prices are expensive


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Depends what you consider expensive. Multi colors and low quantities are more costly from most any supplier. Also, good quality is very important.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

ben cartier said:


> I have a 2 color artwork, how much will it be for about 5-10 custom transfers?


Pro World's - Custom Heat Transfers | PWCustom

FCI Transfers - [media]http://media.wix.com/ugd//2e78e7_b71dd217f0bdc396f2eeb5b4c4b5ac1c.pdf[/media]

F&M Expressions - Custom Heat Transfers | Polyester T-shirts | Polyester Moisture Wicking Performance Fabrics | Polyester Tote Bags | Polyester Umbrellas | Polyester Sports Jersey | Iron-On Transfer Paper | Heat Transfer Machine

Seay Graphics - Seay Graphics Custom Screen Printing Heat Transfers and Embroidery | screen-printed-transfers

Semo Imprints - SEMO Imprints - Pricing

Silver Mountain - silver mountain graphics Ltd.

Versa Trans - My Custom Transfer Prices | Versatrans

Dowling - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t209637.html

5 to 10 of a 2 colour transfer will not be very economical...


----------



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Pro World's - Custom Heat Transfers | PWCustom
> 
> FCI Transfers - [media]http://media.wix.com/ugd//2e78e7_b71dd217f0bdc396f2eeb5b4c4b5ac1c.pdf[/media]
> 
> ...


 
I thought 5-10 custom transfer would be afforable.I dont want to buy alot custom transfers, if my t-shirts not selling


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Printing low numbers with anything screen printed (especially multiple colors) will not be cost effective in most situations. There are a lot of setup costs with direct and transfer printing anyway you look at it. It's just the nature of the beast. Now if you are just ordering 10 sheets but you can gang 2 3 or 4 different designs on the sheet depending on the size of your designs it's not too bad. Plastisol transfers aren't a works for everything solution unfortunately.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

ben cartier said:


> I thought 5-10 custom transfer would be afforable.I dont want to buy alot custom transfers, if my t-shirts not selling


Maybe you would be better off doing cad cut heat press vinyl.....Although if the design is complex, that will not work....


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

F&M Expressions hands down, their 15 cents transfers deal is amazing. They even are cutting the panels, example a chest
print nice & cut. I figure they are ganging multiple orders, but they just save me about 1/2hr of cutting the transfers. 

Plus for .15 cent what do i care, I'm just hoping they come up with a same day shipping. My problem with Transfer Express is why do they charge you more for a gang print, it's not like there is extra work involve.


----------



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

cascolo said:


> F&M Expressions hands down, their 15 cents transfers deal is amazing. They even are cutting the panels, example a chest
> print nice & cut. I figure they are ganging multiple orders, but they just save me about 1/2hr of cutting the transfers.
> 
> Plus for .15 cent what do i care, I'm just hoping they come up with a same day shipping. My problem with Transfer Express is why do they charge you more for a gang print, it's not like there is extra work involve.


But hows the quality of the transfers?


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Get free samples from every vendor and test away. That is really the only way to make sure you are getting the best product.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The 15 cent transfers are a good quality and their service is exceptional.....What should be noted is that it is an athletic formula ink, therefore, it has quite a heavy hand versus fashion formula ink....But having said that, it meets a price point and has been well received by my clients...


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

SEMO Imprints...


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

abcprinting.com has outstanding prices for both customer and stock transfers.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

The only other one that has a similar program is Versatranz.


----------

